# Commercial Grinders



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We have great offers on the following commercial grinders:

*Mahlkonig EK43 T Grinder* - http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Mahlkonig/Mahlkonig%20EK43%20T%20Grinder

*Mahlkonig Guatemala Lab Grinder* - http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Mahlkonig/Mahlkonig%20Guatemala%20Lab%20Grinder

*Mahlkonig Tanzania Grinder* - http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Mahlkonig/Mahlkonig%20Tanzania%20Grinder

*Mahlkonig VTA 6SW Shop Grinder* - http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Mahlkonig/Mahlkonig%20VTA%206SW%20Shop%20Grinder

*Marco Uber Grinder *- http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Marco%20Coffee%20Grinder/Marco%20Uber%20Grinder

*Ditting Swiss - *http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/ditting-swiss-grinders

All the best


----------

